# books?



## IndyV (Feb 8, 2011)

Sorry if this is the wrong place to ask and post about this, if it is wrong let me know and I'll move it. 

I was just wondering if any of you had suggestions on the best doggie training book or DVDs were .. there are a lot of there and I want to make sure I am teaching him correctly.

Also my Hungarian grandfather is in LOVE with my little 3 month and 2 week old Vizsla pup Indy, and he has quite a collection of books on German Shepard's and Dog Encyclopedias. His books are primarily in picture form with generalities on the breed. I was wondering if anyone knew of a book of Vizsla that was consisting mostly of pictures of the breed???

Any suggestions help, and would be very much appreciated!


----------



## Cavedog (Oct 21, 2010)

I found the book "My Smart Puppy" by Sarah Wilson to be very informative and it comes with a DVD. She also has a website.

http://mysmartpuppy.com/services/index.php?c=home


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Versatile Vizsla by Marion Coffman is a classic on the breed. I got mine from Amazon but did not check the chain stores. Great book, IMO.


----------



## cheztek (Jan 3, 2011)

I just got a great book entitled "VIZSLA" a complete pet owners manual. Also purchased from amazon it has lots of info on the breed with lots of great pics.


----------



## IndyV (Feb 8, 2011)

thank you so much to the three of you, I know this wasn't the most riveting thread... but it did mean quite a lot to my grandfather and i appreciate your time responding!!!!


----------



## hollyandnick (Apr 28, 2011)

I know a little late, but just joined this forum. A book that was highly recommended to me was The Monks of New Skete - The Art of Raising a Puppy. They also have another on as a dog gets older. I do have to say its a fantastic book. Looking forward to using their training tips when we get our pup in three weeks.


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Sorry I'm a little late to post to this thread, but one book I really liked is called THE VIZSLA by Bernard C. Boggs. The entire book is a very informative reference, and Chapters 8 and 9 address specific training issues.


----------



## betsie (Sep 14, 2010)

hi there indyv there is a great book called the Hungarian vizsla by gay gottlieb the book tells you all about the breed also general care , training ,shooting history etc.


----------

